# to build a life for herself



## Encolpius

Helló, nem emlékszem a konkrét mondatra, a tévében hallottam a "to build a life for herself" kollokációt, konkrét mondatot most kitalálhatnék, mert van elég az interneten, vagy kontextust, de hogy lehetne általában magyarra fordítani a "build a life for someone/oneself" kollokációt? Valahogyan a megteremti az életet jött az esezmbe, de nekem ez nem igazán kóser, szerintem ez nem idiomatikus. Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia,
Ebben a "build a life" a lényeges elem, de hogy ez mennyire csupán egy felkapott, "csak sejteni lehet, hogy mit akar mondani"-fajta kifejezés..., nem tudom. (Egy marketinges vagy HR-es biztos jobban tudná.) 
Én nem mondanám sehogy sem magyarul (ha rajtam állna), mert spontán, természetesen ilyen légből kapott dolgok nincsenek a magyarban. 
Viszont arra tippelek, hogy megérteni talán jobban lehetne a "felépíteni", esetleg "megszervezni" igével, de a lényeg az, hogy valami hangzatos formát kell arra találni, hogy valaki kitűz magának egy életcélt és megtalálja/kidolgozza az ahhoz vezető utat.


----------



## franknagy

Ha a karriert csinált pacák nem szimpatikus a beszélőnek:
_"Feltört, mint a huszár segge."_

Feltört = 1. He has made a carrier. 2. He has got decubitus because of the saddle.


----------



## Zsanna

Frank, szerintem nem igazán erről van szó. (Ha jól értem, akkor az inkább hasonlatos a sikerült neki "felkapaszkodni az uborkafára" kifejezéshez, bár a sebességben van különbség a két szólás között.) 
Ráadásul az eredeti kifejezésben arról van szó, hogy magának épít fel valamit az illető, méghozzá úgy, hogy szépen körbejárja a problémát, kivesézi a dolgokat, utána pedig módszeresen maga alakítja a dolgait egészen addig, míg boldogan él, míg meg nem hal. (Elég mesés az egész ahhoz, hogy ilyesmire is asszociálhassunk - mármint a valódi életben való tényleges előrehaladást - ill. annak lehetőségeit - tekintve.)

P.S. Tudomásom szerint a decubitus felfekvést jelent. (A feltör igét tényleg nehéz fordítani, mert ha cipő tette, akkor "rub", ha a nyereg, akkor "have a sore bum (from it)" lehetne, de az angolban nincs egyetlen ige még a kellemetlen oldal leírására sem, tehát nem lehet lefordítani egyszerűen ezt a szép magyar - bár kissé vulgáris - szólást.)


----------



## Fredsky

"to build a life for herself" kb azt jelenti "existenciát/megélhetést teremt magának" (munkával)


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Fredsky, üdvözlünk a fórumon! 

A fordításodból ítélve egy teljesen "normális", hétköznapi (de talán mégis új?) kifejezésről van szó. Tehát ismereteid szerint nem egy (nehéz megfogalmazni...) kissé fellengős, üres frázis?

P.S. egzisztenciát


----------



## Fredsky

Inkább egy kicsit irodalmias mint fellengzős


----------



## Zsanna

Érdekes, hogy sem amerikai, sem brit angol online szótárakban sincs meg.
A brit angol szótárak egyike (az Oxford) automatikusan átalakította a keresett kifejezést "make a name for oneself" alakra (lehet, hogy ennek a mintájára képződött a fenti). 
Egyetlen helyen volt közelebbi alak (itt, ez egy amerikai online szótár), de ott is csak a "make a life for oneself" formában szerepelt (hasonló jelentéssel).
Ezek alapján nem lehet valami nagyon bevett kifejezés.


----------



## Fredsky

Examples from Google:

"Sixteen-year-old Juliet Moreau has _built a life for herself_ in London—working as a maid and trying to forget the scandal that ruined her life."
(Dorothea Lange) "also _built a life for herself_, studying childhood development and helping to start a Berkeley nursery school. "
" But by her second year in NYU's MFA program, the Kentucky native realized she' d _built a life for herself_ and didn't want to leave."

Különösen a harmadik mondat érezékelteti a jelentést, kiváncsi volnék, ki hogyan forditaná le magyarra? (NYU az egy egyetem, MFA = Master of Fine Arts, kb egy művészeti diploma program )


----------

